# 16-year-old Shane Kaemerle w/ Cal United Strikers scores first pro goal against NY Cosmos



## OrangeCountyDad (Sep 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308524198416056329


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2020)

Who is the kid with the thru ball?  He's the star in this video.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who is the kid with the thru ball?  He's the star in this video.


Don't forget about the CB who broke two lines to start the move.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Oct 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who is the kid with the thru ball?  He's the star in this video.


I believe his name is Shinya Kadono (based on his number)








						Shinya Kadono - Player profile 2023
					

Shinya Kadono, 25, from Japan ➤ California United Strikers FC, since 2019 ➤ Central Midfield ➤ Market value: - ➤ * Jan 30, 1997 in Kobe, Hyogo, Japan




					www.transfermarkt.us


----------

